# Last HCG dose



## underscore (Aug 2, 2010)

I find a lot of conflicting reports on when you should take HCG. 

I just started my test cyp and aromasin yesterday. I will be starting HCG two weeks in. But my question is when do I take my last HCG shot?

1) One week after my last test shot?
2) The day before I start my PCT?

Thanks


----------



## aja44 (Aug 2, 2010)

underscore said:


> I find a lot of conflicting reports on when you should take HCG.
> 
> I just started my test cyp and aromasin yesterday. I will be starting HCG two weeks in. But my question is when do I take my last HCG shot?
> 
> ...



Start you HCG after your 3rd Cyp shot.  You stay on your HCG while the Cyp Ester clears your system and then start your PCT about 2 days later.


----------

